# "Old schwinn bike"



## Euphman06 (Mar 21, 2015)

Went to an auction this morning with a very vague "old schwinn bike" listing. I emailed and asked for pics but my response was sorry no pics. I went hoping for the best and this  is  what it ended up being. I started washing the dust off but havent really begun the clean up. Horn is clean and should be be able to work again. Inside of tank very clean. I dont think the fork is correct? Belonged to a air force vet judging by the stickers.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 21, 2015)

Nice find. Do the grips light up? Fork is wrong but a relatively easy fix.


----------



## vincev (Mar 21, 2015)

Nice find.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Mar 21, 2015)

Nice rider.  Cool crash bars on the back and all.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 21, 2015)

*Cool!*

Hey Jim,
 Nice find!. It still has the Rocket Ray, and nice jeweled grips. Good luck with it!........Wayne


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks Wayne, it came out of Saylorsburg, about 20 minutes from me. Have a correct fork?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 21, 2015)

I like the Revell modell kit decals!  Sometimes it's worth taking a look in person.


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 22, 2015)

Rocket ray is real clean. Any tips on getting it working? I sanded the contacts but still no light.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 22, 2015)

nice bike! I like straightbars, and black is a plus. Did you replace the bulb? sometimes the filament looks ok but the bulb is still no good.


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 22, 2015)

Bulb is new


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 22, 2015)

Got it! Now on to the horn...


----------



## Madness7 (Mar 22, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 23, 2015)

*Hi Jim,*

Hey Jim,
   I don't think I have a fork, but I might. I'll look around the shop later. I know I have a pair of fenders.
On another note...The temp got all the way up to 29 degrees today, quite a warm Spring!..........Wayne


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 26, 2015)

Update: Don't have time for a complete rebuild right now, but the headlight and horn or up and running again!


----------

